# Whoa. Thats the first time THAT happened.



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

So, I'm seeing the guy. Totally hot, Russian dude right?

I never let the men I date around DS, because I don't want him to grow up to be one of those kids with a never ending stream of 'uncles' KWIM.

Well, the Russian came over last night and DS woke up, so of course I bring him out of his room and into the living room to change his diaper. I asked the Russian to bring me some powder and he does, and he says, "Wow, you're child in intact (yeah he actually used that word, which I never heard until this board)" So I said, "Yes..." and started preparing my speech about how I don't care what you (the Russian) think, its my kid, I grew him but its his body... yada yada yada... and the Russian says.

"What a great mom you are"

muckemom: Huh?
Russian: I never understood cutting off what God only intended to be treated nicely.
muckemom: Oh. (he kinda took the wind out of my self rightous sails here)
Russian: do you want me to go grab a pizza for us?

That was the first time a man that I've been with, hasn't gotten his undies in a knot over the fact that I didn't circ my kid. Usually they flip out, as if I am somehow insulting their penises.

I know its not like... an awesome story, but I thought it was kinda cool.


----------



## mamascarlett (Apr 5, 2006)

What a cool guy!


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Soooo...is he?







:


----------



## *Jessica* (Jun 10, 2004)

Very cool! And I have to say that it's very funny to hear the story written that way, with you calling him "The Russian".









Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
Soooo...is he?







:
















:


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

No!!! Thats what shocked me.

I mean, of all the men I've slept with







: only two have been intact (and humuna humuna) but the ones who are circ'd and find out that I didnt circ DS someone seem to think its a personal attack on THEIR penises... weirdos.


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

I think that's great!!!!!

Quote:

Soooo...is he?








:


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muckemom* 
No!!! Thats what shocked me.

I mean, of all the men I've slept with







: only two have been intact (and humuna humuna) but the ones who are circ'd and find out that I didnt circ DS someone seem to think its a personal attack on THEIR penises... weirdos.


We crossed posted, oh well I guess that's a little bit of a bummer but at least he knows what's right anyway!

I do think some men think not circing is saying something's wrong with their penis and well actually their is something wrong with it since it's missing a integral part. Not that that's very helpful.







:







But that doesn't mean you don't like their penis and that you are personally attacking it. It doesn't have to be taken so persoanlly and the fact it is by some men is one reason why circs are still happening.


----------



## kittywitty (Jul 5, 2005)

I'd ask if he has a friend, but I'm married.









Yay!


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

I thought circ wasn't done in Russia?







:


----------



## Sopranos (Jul 20, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quarteralien* 
I thought circ wasn't done in Russia?







:

He must be Jewish-Russian, not actual Russian.


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

I swear I remember someone on this board stating that circ is unheard of in Russia, even among Jews. But it's possible I'm just







:


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

well, he is.

And he was born in Moscow in 1985 and then when he was 14 immigrated over here... so I don't know WHY he is...

..... but I do know for a fact THAT he is.

(unless, and I'm not expert on the ummm... softer side of things, but since I have yet to witness that, could he be uncirc'd and I just haven't been able to tell???..... interesting....)

Does anyone know the answer to THAT?


----------



## guestmama9908 (Jan 23, 2007)

He could very well be intact and you just can't tell in his erect state.


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CalenandEllasmomma* 







He could very well be intact and you just can't tell in his erect state.


Is that true?!?!


----------



## ~Megan~ (Nov 7, 2002)

yep, its not always obvious unless you are doing some detailed visual inspection.


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I don't know, the ones I've been with it was obvious they were intact. You could get creative with the foreskin even while erect.







But every guy is different.


----------



## Katielady (Nov 3, 2006)

That's awesome!









Oh and if you want to find out whether or not the Russian is intact, suggest that the two of you take a shower together. Then, "accidentally" make the water really cold all of a sudden. Shrinkage tells all!


----------



## 2 in August (Jan 6, 2006)

That's great that he's supportive of you leaving your ds intact.








to the cold shower!


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

It is very possible he is intact since when erect the foreskin on a lot of men go all the way back. Take a look at this link: Warning 33 intact penis pics







http://www.foreskin.org/33-color.htm Look at pic 17-21 middle & 29-33 I have seen men intact (pics on the net were you would swear they were circed when erect) Unless you see him in a flasid state or really get down there and look for the circ scar you may not be able to tell at all. Of course you could always just ask









Here is another one with side by side comparison of both http://www.circumstitions.com/Restric/comparison.html


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

Sounds like a keeper


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

HOLY FORESKIN BATMAN!!!!

I just called the Russian and asked. (Cause I don't DO showers together







) and (to appease those who like this wording)

Russian: What?
muckemom: Are you? Intact?
Russian: In what way? Mentally? (insert silly Russian giggle here)
muckemom: Shut up, are you circumsized?
Russian.......... is this a serious question?
muckemom: Yes.
Russian: Aren't you at work right now?
muckemom: Yes, and circumsision is a dirty word, but they'll deal.
Russian: Well, you know the answer.
muckemom: So you're not? I read on my mamas forum that they dont do a lot of circ's in Russia
Russian: I'm NOT.
muckemom: Not what?
Russian: Circumsised. How can you not know this?
muckemom: Well I don't spend a hell of a lot of time staring at genitals, dear.
Russian: I'll see you at 6.
muckemom: Sounds terrif.

So, no... he is intact.


----------



## dawn1221 (Sep 27, 2006)

How did I get to this thread?

















I have to admit I waited for the "is he intact or not" answer.


----------



## CaraNicole (Feb 28, 2007)

Aww that's so sweet in a kind of messed up way!


----------



## LavenderMae (Sep 20, 2002)

WOOT!!! I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## eclipse (Mar 13, 2003)

This is the funniest thread I've ever read on the circ board.


----------



## captivatedlife (Aug 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
















This is the funniest thread I've ever read on the circ board.



















I can't stop laughing!


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

The Russian sounds like a lot of fun.


----------



## Juvysen (Apr 25, 2007)

lol... I'm amused. Very cool







But, if it were me, now I'd have to inspect it to figure out why I couldn't tell before







:


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

I figured he'd be intact, considering he's Russian. LOL.

Look at that, so many American women complain about how "weird-looking" the intact penis is, and muckemom didn't even know her boyfriend wasn't circumcised.







:


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Papai* 
I figured he'd be intact, considering he's Russian. LOL.

Look at that, so many American women complain about how "weird-looking" the intact penis is, and muckemom didn't even know her boyfriend wasn't circumcised.







:

I know, I SOOOOO wanted to call my X husband and say, "Well, I know for a fact that an intact penis is better, and NOT weird looking... <insert nasty comment about his meager skills>" because that was his main complaint when I refused to have DS circ'd

I actually just called a friend of mine to tell her (she's preggo with a boy and pro-circ) and I told her.... see, when it really counts you can't tell any dif. between the two.

She's so close... where is that disgustingly horrifying video... maybe that'll help push her over the fence (and perhaps even onto the intactivist side







)


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

I very rarley wander over to this board but this post is great. I wish I had the courage to be as straight forward as you are!

Not stealing your thread but this is one awkward conversation I had with my MIL:

MIL: OH, DS isn't circed?
ME: Nope.
MIL: One of my sons wasn't circed either.
ME: REALLY?
MIL: yeah, when he was born the DR said he didn't have enough foreskin to do it. I just can't remember which son. (She has 5) She then looks at me for a while until I realize she is waiting for me to tell her if it was dh.
ME: Ummmmmmm, Wow that's interesting.

I really had no clue what to say. I'm pretty sure it was not dh but we aren't that close and for the life of me could not think of a way to inform her my dh was not intact.


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
I very rarley wander over to this board but this post is great. I wish I had the courage to be as straight forward as you are!

Not stealing your thread but this is one awkward conversation I had with my MIL:

MIL: OH, DS isn't circed?
ME: Nope.
MIL: One of my sons wasn't circed either.
ME: REALLY?
MIL: yeah, when he was born the DR said he didn't have enough foreskin to do it. I just can't remember which son. (She has 5) She then looks at me for a while until I realize she is waiting for me to tell her if it was dh.
ME: Ummmmmmm, Wow that's interesting.

I really had no clue what to say. *I'm pretty sure it was not dh but we aren't that close* and for the life of me could not think of a way to inform her my dh was not intact.

bolding mine: I laughed out loud when I finally understood what you meant by that. I had to reread it several times, before I realized that you and your MIL aren't close.... I thought you meant you and your DH.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

This thread is fun! Although, I think it's giving me penis envy- I've never had an intact partner.


----------



## phdmama06 (Aug 15, 2007)

Ooooooh, I needed a post like this to brighten my day.


----------



## myfairbabies (Jun 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quarteralien* 
I swear I remember someone on this board stating that circ is unheard of in Russia, even among Jews. But it's possible I'm just







:









Yeah, my dh's brother is using this one as an excuse to circ future kiddos (Not that we aren't done working on him, and now he's getting married, so we'll work on her too). He had a friend that was Jewish, but born in Russia, so he couldn't get circ'd until he moved to the US as a teenager. He told bil about how awful it was, so bil wants to circ his kids so they don't go through that







: (He's not Jewish, btw)

Quote:

bolding mine: I laughed out loud when I finally understood what you meant by that. I had to reread it several times, before I realized that you and your MIL aren't close.... I thought you meant you and your DH.
I thought the same thing!


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muckemom* 
bolding mine: I laughed out loud when I finally understood what you meant by that. I had to reread it several times, before I realized that you and your MIL aren't close.... I thought you meant you and your DH.

Whoops, not what the way I meant it. Glad you figured it out. DH are so that close.









I think I won't edit it as it sounds kind-of funny that way.


----------



## Blooming (Feb 16, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savienu* 







This thread is fun! Although, I think it's giving me penis envy- I've never had an intact partner.

me too.


----------



## meisterfrau (Sep 24, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
















This is the funniest thread I've ever read on the circ board.

















:
I don't think I've ever really _laughed_ at anything I've read on this board before.


----------



## MCatLvrMom2A&X (Nov 18, 2004)

to funny


----------



## jessjgh1 (Nov 4, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Blooming* 
Whoops, not what the way I meant it. Glad you figured it out. DH are so that close.









I think I won't edit it as it sounds kind-of funny that way.

I'm glad she figured it out, because I hadn't yet.

Oh, and yeah this is a great thread!!!

Jessica


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

Oh good, I'm not nuts!








And I agree, he sounds like a keeper!


----------



## rainbowmoon (Oct 17, 2003)

that is so awesome!


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Well, its seals the deal.

I am only dating intact men after this.

Not to stray to far off the UA but...

I could not for the life of me figure out what made this one so much better.... I mean, he's still 22 (my age) so in the moves department not any different from most other 22 year olds (who haven't had a woman to teach them in awhile)

Now I know... its the intactness..

You know what they say; once you go intact... you never go back.


----------



## blsilva (Jul 31, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muckemom* 
Well, its seals the deal.

I am only dating intact men after this.

Not to stray to far off the UA but...

I could not for the life of me figure out what made this one so much better.... I mean, he's still 22 (my age) so in the moves department not any different from most other 22 year olds (who haven't had a woman to teach them in awhile)

Now I know... its the intactness..

You know what they say; once you go intact... you never go back.
























This is great!
I totally agree- this guy is a keeper!


----------



## Jeanne D'Arc (Apr 7, 2007)

Quote:

I figured he'd be intact, considering he's Russian. LOL.

Look at that, so many American women complain about how "weird-looking" the intact penis is, and muckemom didn't even know her boyfriend wasn't circumcised.

You know I never knew my husband was intact until a few months
ago ( PS. We've been married about THREE YEARS!). He has a foreskin
that goes way way back, and doesnt cover all the way. I never realized
that thick flap of skin was a foreskin, it never occured to me! lol, boy
am i dense!


----------



## titania8 (Feb 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *eclipse* 
















This is the funniest thread I've ever read on the circ board.









seriously!! good clean fun.


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Muckemom, where are you on the Central Coast? I'm intrigued. This is a great post - so funny! I'm happy for you that you seem to have found a good guy (and being a sexy Russian doesn't hurt either!)


----------



## mamasophy (Mar 15, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeanne D'Arc* 
You know I never knew my husband was intact until a few months
ago ( PS. We've been married about THREE YEARS!). He has a foreskin
that goes way way back, and doesnt cover all the way. I never realized
that thick flap of skin was a foreskin, it never occured to me! lol, boy
am i dense!

That is so freakin' funny!!


----------



## Papai (Apr 9, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jeanne D'Arc* 
You know I never knew my husband was intact until a few months
ago ( PS. We've been married about THREE YEARS!). He has a foreskin
that goes way way back, and doesnt cover all the way. I never realized
that thick flap of skin was a foreskin, it never occured to me! lol, boy
am i dense!


















I guess a couple of fellas just sneak right by ya.


----------



## TigerTail (Dec 22, 2002)

squee!

yeah, the two i got 'friendly' with early in my life (unfortunately not *that* friendly, sigh) i never would have been able to tell, in the half light and erect (although one was an aussie greek, so i was hopeful







), until i found just how much more _interesting_ they were to make friends with. nothing obvious on first appearance. my first though- what an amazing surprise, how much more pleasure we both had. not so much damn WORK, just play!

i was betting on his having a foreskin all the way, baby. i'm glad you are having fun!


----------



## tuansprincess (Oct 25, 2005)

I







: this thread! Great mood lifter.


----------



## momovthree (Feb 22, 2006)

That is so cool!


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *~Megan~* 
yep, its not always obvious unless you are doing some detailed visual inspection.

We'll be expecting a detailed report.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *savienu* 







This thread is fun! Although, I think it's giving me penis envy- I've never had an intact partner.









: Too funny and that is awesome. And







: me three.


----------



## Jenivere (Aug 4, 2003)

What a breath of fresh air on this board, i enjoyed the laugh.

(also a bit envious as i am married and have never been with an intact man.)


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Paddington* 







: Too funny and that is awesome. And







: me three.










Quote:


Originally Posted by *Jenivere* 







What a breath of fresh air on this board, i enjoyed the laugh.

(also a bit envious as i am married and have never been with an intact man.)

Me too, too What is up with this? I never even knew I was getting ripped off!


----------



## MilkTrance (Jul 21, 2007)

He's Russian, he appreciates your parenting skills, he's funny, he likes pizza.

There's got to be a downside to this. Does he leave his whiskers in the sink when he shaves? lol


----------



## lml41981 (Jun 14, 2006)

Your whole exchange with this guy just sounds so hilarious... How long have you been dating him? Sounds like good people to me!


----------



## quarteralien (Oct 4, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinker* 
Me too, too What is up with this? I never even knew I was getting *ripped off!*

Uh, no, _he_ got ripped off! Literally!


----------



## Rico'sAlice (Mar 19, 2006)

Now you just need to find his frenulum!

[After I found that I was able to become a lot lazier WRT a certain task. (Not sure how much I can say w/o violating the UA.







)]


----------



## keriberry (May 27, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Rico'sAlice* 
Now you just need to find his frenulum!

[After I found that I was able to become a lot lazier WRT a certain task. (Not sure how much I can say w/o violating the UA.







)]

Oh that's just great. ANOTHER reason to regret that my husband is circ'd. That'd be a selling point for me!


----------



## Tinker (Mar 1, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *quarteralien* 
Uh, no, _he_ got ripped off! Literally!









Well yeah of course. I didn't mean that to sound so insensitive.


----------



## Paddington (Aug 25, 2003)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Tinker* 
Well yeah of course. I didn't mean that to sound so insensitive.

I think it is understandable.


----------



## imahappymama (Feb 17, 2007)

Straight from the Russian's mouth, as it were...circumcision is not common in Russia. I am an interpreter with a Russian friend/interpreter who states that it is not common. For what it's worth....


----------



## Claire and Boys (Mar 27, 2007)

You're lucky







all my prev boyfriends were intact.... however my hubby is circed due to "medical reasons" I wish I could talk him into restoration.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

You're supposed to be using condoms, anyway!


----------



## Datura (Mar 18, 2005)

Ooh, this guy sounds great.







Good luck and keep us posted!


----------



## NamastePlatypus (Jan 22, 2007)

:


----------



## Revamp (May 12, 2006)

Sounds fantastic.


----------



## trmpetplaya (May 30, 2005)

Yep, you gotta find the frenulum







He can probably help you with that part though! My dh didn't know what it was called, but he knew it was really sensitive









love and peace.


----------



## fishface (Jan 6, 2007)

Quote:

And he was born in Moscow in 1985 and then when he was 14 immigrated over here... so I don't know WHY he is...
My jaw DROPPED....he's 2 years younger than I am! I actually feel old. I was picturing a man maybe in his late 20s or early 30s. That is all. Just that I feel old. ehehe. Oh, and WOO HOOO because he sounds like a really cool guy PLUS you've given me a mad case of penis envy.


----------



## phatchristy (Jul 6, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *imahappymama* 
Straight from the Russian's mouth, as it were...circumcision is not common in Russia. I am an interpreter with a Russian friend/interpreter who states that it is not common. For what it's worth....

Yep, that was what I thought first as well. My grandfather was from Russia, obviously intact...when my dad was born here in the US they kept him intact as well even though he lived in a high circ area. I'm sure my Grandparents were horrified by circ. My grandmother also homebirthed and nursed as long as her kiddos wanted.

I have a mom friend who had a summer affair with a foreign man while in college (can't remember, it was some mediterranean country). Well, she talked about it so glowingly during a visit. Saying she's never had anything like that experience again since. Yep, and "coincidentally" he was her only intact partner. She just thought he was just really experienced or something....so tender and sensitive! She said she never had so much passion before.


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *A&A* 









You're supposed to be using condoms, anyway!

I had an IUD put in 1.) AND most youngin' 'round these parts keep their past three months of testing results in their wallets.

But yeah, you're right....


----------



## Hesperia (Sep 3, 2007)

My first visit to the case against ciscumcision and this is what I get!

Thanks ladies!


----------



## kxsiven (Nov 2, 2004)

In Soviet Union all circumcisions were forbidden by law. After SU collapsed I have no idea hw things have gone regards circumcisin.


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *trmpetplaya* 
Yep, you gotta find the frenulum







He can probably help you with that part though! My dh didn't know what it was called, but he knew it was really sensitive









love and peace.









Ahem.... could someone be so kind as to PM me a little more info about what and where this frenulum is??


----------



## incorrigible (Jun 3, 2007)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *muckemom* 
Ahem.... could someone be so kind as to PM me a little more info about what and where this frenulum is??

































This thread has me rolling! You ladies are just too much!


----------



## Maluhia (Jun 24, 2007)

awesome.

"The Russian" sounds cool.


----------



## Microsoap (Dec 29, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *KailuaMamatoMaya* 
awesome.

"The Russian" sounds cool.









Yeah. How very 'Sex And The City' of you.


----------



## savienu (May 26, 2007)

Haha, we've got a great club of "Penis enviers" now! I'm married, and a year older than this Russian (and yeah, that makes ME feel old!), so alas, I will never experience intactness- but my husband is (slowly) restoring at least.


----------



## muckemom (Jun 26, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Microsoap* 







Yeah. How very 'Sex And The City' of you.










LOL - at least somebody gets that reference.

I've called him that since I met him, at first he didn't get it, but after a day of hanging out at home watching reruns of it, he goes, "Ah! I see"

His name is Konstantin. But its so much for fun to say Russian!!!!


----------

